# Suche Treiber für Ralink RT 2500



## Apse (1. März 2009)

*Suche Treiber für Ralink RT 2500*

Guten Morgen,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar habe ich mal vor Wochen mein Notebook komplett platt gemacht und XP neu drauf gemacht.
Alles von der Driver CD konnte ich soweit wieder installieren, aber halt nicht den Treiber für meine Ralink RT 2500 Wireless LAN Card.

Mein Notebook ist ein Fujitsu Siemens Amilo A 1630.

Bei der Installation kamm immer es ist ein Fehler aufgetretten, aber es steht nicht genau da welcher Fehler.

Ich wollte es nun mal mit einem neuen Treiber aus dem Netz versuchen und wollte fragen ob jemand weiss wo ich diesen Treiber finde?

Oder hat jemand Tipps für mich, wie ich den TReiber von meiner CD zum laufen kriege?

MFG
Apse


----------



## Chron-O-John (2. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Treiber für Ralink RT 2500*

1 Sekunde google...

Ralink Technology: Windows

Next time.. use Google ^^


----------

